# Self-hypnosis



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I recently started reading Freud in an effort to help myself overcome destructive "cathexis" as I have experienced his method in practise with marked effects speaking the way he suggested to recall repressed memories with the last therapist I saw; it helped me miraculously. So, I have experienced this work firsthand, the only true miracle besides discovering Nietzsche: magic. Infact I think, most of this poisonous condition is bound to me in past experiences, I feel like I'm working against myself, not simply the physical inhibition(if that is within reason to believe). If I could self-hypnotize and still lead my thoughts with greater freedom from inhibitions I know I could help myself, perhaps even cure myself. Once I've learned how to do it I plan to work it into my thoughts on a cure because I know this helped me phenomenally and could help others. I've also run through meditations with similar aims which I felt did some good too; but that wouldn't have access to the repressed information, it only heals uncovered repressed memory from the unconscious, so I still don't have access to the rest due to my convincing myself of a lie during therapy. My therpist didn't pick up on the resistance, I was quite clandestine verging on masochistic about it lol, so I need to do more work on myself. Do any of you know any good books/instructional cd's or whatever that teach self-guided hypnosis?

Freud also said dreams are a powerful access to the repressed contents of the unconscious, I've not gone into that part of his theory in detail yet. If any of you know ways to induce dreaming, suggestions,... I'd appreciate that too.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe try Paul's McKenna's ''Instance Confidence'' book. It has hypnosis techniques in it.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> When you say "self guided hypnosis", are you looking for something that teaches you how to get into a state of self hypnosis?
> 
> My friend Adam Saragant (www.hypnosisaudiocds.com) has a course on self hypnosis and lots of material that might help you.
> 
> ...


Thank you joinmartin. The sort of thing I was thinking of was the procedure people go through to recall trauma, you know, burn victims who cannot face the memory having lost their children to a housefire.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

bigdan23 said:


> Maybe try Paul's McKenna's ''Instance Confidence'' book. It has hypnosis techniques in it.


Maybe. do you know if there's one in there to guide someone to confront memories that cause them pain?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> If you're talking about what we in the therapy world call "regression" (a procedure that people go through to recall trauma, past memories, difficult memories etc) then I have a duty of care to advise that you proceed very carefully indeed.
> 
> There are skilled hypnotherapists who would not touch regression with an eight foot barge pole. The main reason why many therapists will not touch regression is they fear that guiding a client to relive a certain trauma or memory using hypnosis might lead to the creation of a false memory. If the therapist has a limited amount of skills and or experience then the worry is even greater amongst many professionals.
> 
> ...


Regression yeah that was it. Truthfully, the risk did concern me slightly, going through with it by myself and all that. That is part of psychoanalysis isn't it? I think it is something relatively minor. Ok, so people have come off worse for attempting this themselves before?... I suppose there are lot of ways confronting trauma could cause someone harm. It truly did help me to confront memories like this in the past. I think most of my disorder is just a host of bad experiences my unconscious is holding onto from when I was much younger, too young to judge experiences aright. I noticed the last time I went through this with a qualified professional I felt a tonne of weight lifted from my shoulders, I could speak more clearly, had more presence of mind, I could concentrate on something more than the inner conflict, there was far less violence inside my chest. I wasn't entirely cured, still felt uneasy, but far less than before, so much closer to where I want to be..The conflict inside me before that time was miserable, I could barely sit in a room with myself without panicking. I think if this weight were alleviated I could be more social. I think the only reason I have trouble soclialising or fear it so much more than I did before is because of these remaining memories. Thanks for the advice and the information.


----------

